# ZONE 2 question on Yamaha 663



## JTDINVA (Sep 10, 2008)

I just purchased the Yamaha RX-V663 and one of the reasons I chose it was the ability to have a 2 Zone/2 Source system. I have a pair of in walls in the kitchen and a pair of outdoor speakers on the deck.
What I wanted to do was connect the powered zone2 out to a speaker selector that feeds both of those pairs. The speaker selector that I have I purchased from radio chack and it has the impedence matching circuitry. But the Yamaha manual specifically says not to connect the output to more than one set of speakers or a passive speaker selector.

So my question is, shouldn't the impedence matching in the selector prevent any problems with the receiver? And as a follow up, can I purchase a non-passive selector of some sort that can be used?

Any advice or experiences shared is appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If the selector does what it claims it does, you should be fine. You may notice a drop in volume with more than 1 pair, but your amp should be able to handle being pushed a little harder.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Marshall ...:yes:

I'm using two speaker selectors (from Radio Shack too) ... my Sony STR DG500 has the speaker A and B selector; so there's one speaker selector on each terminal ... I'm running seven pairs of speakers (4+3) and never had any problems :yes:

Depending on the combination of speaker used, sometimes there's a drop in the volume; but the manual that comes with the speaker selector shows what is the impedance for every speaker combination :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I also think you should make sure that when you switch from the kitchen speakers to the outside ones that your not playing music at that moment with the receiver as this could cause issues.


----------



## JTDINVA (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the insight.

I thought the same, but wondered why they specifically call out passive selectors .... unless they mean selectors without impedence matching and just dont specify that. 

I figure the worst that will happen is the amp shuts down and then I'll know I have an issue. But I'm pretty confident it should be fine. Thanks again !!!


----------

